# Wild Lagos Nigeria



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

/\ Yeah i do! It's unbelivable.. Scary.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> Two of the aerials (those with the freeways) look like Guarulhos, when you land in São Paulo...


You are missing prescription drugs?


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

mark renton said:


> You are missing prescription drugs?


What is the problem? The aerials look like flying into Guarulhos. The airport is surrounded by enormous slum areas! I didn't say that São Paulo looked like Lagos. Surely it looks much better than Lagos. But the freeway and the houses as well as shanties look like the ones around Cumbica airport!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting pets . . .


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

You are to blame said:


> their are many people who have can afford new cars in lagos, you do know not evryone is poor. The poster wouldn' be their if no one was buying cars


I think his point is, of all places to place a Mercedes poster, why there?


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

GreyX said:


> I think his point is, of all places to place a Mercedes poster, why there?


Why not, their are many wealthy people in Nigeria


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Excellent set of photos. It is dirty and what not but it is a developing city. I hope things get better for them in that city and region. Those animals are huge, look at the size of the Hyena and the Baboon/Mandrill. They tamed those beast's pretty well. Also looks like the modern part of the city with the skyscrapers is coming along well.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

Dreamliner61 said:


> What? Reminds you a bit too much of home?


What kind of ******* comment is that?


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

Rene Nunez said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SEES THOSE TERRIFYING HYENAS IN THE REGULAR STREETS? OMG OMG OMG OMG......


Must be cool to strut around town with those things -- better yet, bring them to work so your boss behaves.

Unfortunately, other than that, I must say that the pictures of Lagos are absolutely depressing. I've been to a lot of poor countries before but these shots of Lagos are the combination of the worst parts of Manila / Jakarta / Mexico City / Los Angeles / Delhi combined! I don't mean to insult anyone anywhere but these pictures are the worst urban nightmare imaginable.

But I do like walking around with the bright coloured hyenas.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Unbelivabe.Definitely one the most interesting threads ive seen on SS.Com.

I really felt I was there.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

I was surprised when i saw these pictures. From the pics of the CBD it looks fairly developed and from the pictures the infrastructure looks pretty good. However, the living conditions for ordinary people must be terrible. I've only been to one place in Africa so I tend to compare photos I see of other African cities with my experience of Togo. Togo is a very poor country and even the capital Lome is visably very poor with the majority of roads being unpaved.








Therefore in comparison to Lome, Lagos with it's nice looking CBD and decent motorwayd and stuff looks like a developed country in comparison.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> What is the problem? The aerials look like flying into Guarulhos. The airport is surrounded by enormous slum areas! I didn't say that São Paulo looked like Lagos. Surely it looks much better than Lagos. But the freeway and the houses as well as shanties look like the ones around Cumbica airport!


Ok!


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

It doesnt seem as if you guys travel that much.These pics, which really arent that bad, aside from the hyenas, are very typical of inumerable cities across the world. Try leaving the resorts once in a while...


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^ agreed, it's not as bad as those in here are making it seem, look at the pics again, then go travel throughout most of the world. then comment about Lagos


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

or the pics authors tried very hard to make the city look bad or it is much worse than any south american city.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Hyenas as pets, and even baboons....scary! Hope they don't bite everyone's ass off.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> or the pics authors tried very hard to make the city look bad or it is much worse than any south american city.


I don't think any latin american city looks as beaten as these pics of Lagos....if any, the only one that comes to mind is Port-au-Prince in Haiti but I am leaning more to say no than yes.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ La Paz, Belém do Pará, many smaller cities in NE Brazil and Haïti, of course!


----------



## yournewmayor (Jun 23, 2004)

A fine example of a country that has been thoroughly raped, pillaged, and stripped and flipped... Yep


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> ^^ La Paz, Belém do Pará, many smaller cities in NE Brazil and Haïti, of course!


Port-au-Prince maybe...but La Paz and Belém...no fucking way!...are you kidding?


----------



## African Lion (May 28, 2007)

:bash::bash: Why the hell are you showing the most negative parts of lagos on the MAIN skyscrapers forum. Do you think you are going to improve the level of foreign investments and tourism hno:hno: pathetic..... Its bad enough the west sees africa negatively and now you decide to add to that. you are making the Nigeria worse of. Now put up the pictures that lagos that we are proud of.


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> Beém do Pará:
> 
> La Paz:
> 
> I don't like to point that out with picutres, but sometimes I think some people really don't know their own country and continent!!! hno:


But keep in mind that in La Paz or Belém do Para, and in most of the southamerica cities (they will always have exceptions) Most of people have the basic cutlery services, not the whole city is 100% poor, a considerable middle class exists (at least their constructions in the poorest areas in their majority are in brick).

The social condition isn't the best for many people, but it is not as the one that is visible in good part of Africa (at least in the countries of Southamerica most of the population has access to the education, medical services, public services. something that today in day doesn't show in most of africa countries). 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lagos - Nigeria*

*1)*










*2)*










*3)*










*4)*










*5)*










*6)*










*7)*










*8)*










*9)*










*10*










*11*










*12)*










*13)*










*14)*










*15)*










*16*










*17*










*18)*










*19)*










*20)*










More photos on:

*Link*


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

So this is where a lot of my spam email comes from?


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

these photos are doable


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Lagos isn't as bad as some people are trying to make it out to be. Sure it has slums but most people don't live in them and it has a very large and fast growing middle class.

Nigeria has one the fastest growing economies in the world. The non-Oil sector has been growing at about 10% a year for quite a while now.

here are some random pics from the Lagos thread in the Africa section of SSC. If you want to see the real Lgos visit this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515151.


*Lagos*








































































































































































































































































































Lagos broad street 2006








Lagos Island CBD from distance 








General Victoria Island street








A street in Lagos
































































Apartments building under construction in Banana Island


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

Good pics!. Nigeria it's a contrast country.

Grettings


----------



## BastardWorld (Jun 4, 2005)

Certainly it is not very presentable but in africa there are more worse (see Kogorocho of Zanotelli). Also worsen lifestyle in this place not only affects poverty, hunger, emergency health (malaria, leprosy, cholera, etc..), But the bad government fundamentalist (Sharia) that manages a crime is imposing Nigerian women forced into prostitution in many parts of europe.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Beutiful pictures, the sad part is that some people will go out of the way to make sure that they present the negetive of Lagos with looking at its posetive. This is the same thing that CNN does with Inside Africa, they never show the good taking place. I'm sure some of the photos are even old.

They never talk about the success stories of Senegal, Mazambique, Angola and so forth. I guess they thought that Africa will never grow and yes Africa is growing with last year resulting in it record the economic growth of more than 5% and tourism is beggining to boom. 

I say Go LAGOS, I wonder what will these critics say in 10 to 20 years time about Africa.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Thanks so much for opening this thread, I really really enjoyed seeing Lagos both in this thread and on African SSC forum , except for the comments by Mr. Philadweller :



philadweller said:


> Why do they have hyenas as pets? That is just plain idiotic. Might as well just carry a machine gun.
> 
> Sadly, it looks like the quality of life is a really on the low side in Lagos. It is fascinating though seeing those slums. I am intrigued by the colorful signs and decay. A travel destination not for the faint of heart. Nigeria is where a lot of identity theft occurs. Maybe that is why there is a market for Mercedes. Regardless of what I think the city looks vibrant. There are people walking everywhere which is a lot more impressive than most US downtowns.
> 
> ...


:bash: :bash: :bash: 

African countries are currently growing really fast with high GDP growth and massive poverty reduction and there are more and more highways, malls, very comfortable housing under construction. All countries, even Developed countries in Noth America, Asia, ME and Western Europe started from zero to reach what they are now. 

Please spend more time on African SSC forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=665 and look at the impressive speed of development taking place currently in Africa.


----------



## sammyjay77 (Nov 11, 2007)

Before I start, I wil like to tell all those anti - Africans out there who see Africa only on the pages of the internet, BBC,CNN, SKY and some other anti African Medium that they are ignorant and know nothing. Dont just sit down in the comfort of your sofa and pass judgements on Africa. We have come all the way to your countries and it is not all as it is been depicted on Films. 

There are slums all over the world including London and New York.

Africa is bouncing Back from the effects of unjustified Slave Trade, Apartheid and Western Conspiracies. Western conspiracies in the sense that anti-western governments in Africa are ousted from power via military coup and a pro western Military Government is brought in to siphon and steal money to big American and British Banks, which will later be frozen. 

The effect of the slave trade is life long. Our stolen artefacts are still in British Musuem, artefacts stolen from Benin, Oyo and other parts of Nigeria. 

The pictures of Lagos posted on this forums are pictures of the slums in Lagos but I am so happy with the opposite that was posted as well. 

I am no racist neither am I anti west, I am a Nigerian, married to a white British woman. My message is this, seeing is believing, jump on the plane and go see for your self, you may never want to come back because of the Love, Hospitality and most of all the good places and things you will see


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

sammyjay77 said:


> I am no racist neither am I anti west, I am a Nigerian, married to a white British woman. My message is this, seeing is believing, jump on the plane and go see for your self, you may never want to come back *because of the Love, Hospitality *and most of all the good places and things you will see


That is ony if you are heterosexual. Nigeria is one of the most homophobic countries in the whole world


----------



## sammyjay77 (Nov 11, 2007)

There we go, Your man wrote the Bible and wrote against Homosexuality, he brought it to Africa with the pretence of propagating Christianity, we bought the idea out of LOVE not knowing he has got some more EVIL plans against this Continent of Loving and Peaceful people. He unleashed years and years of inhumanity against Africans by enslaving them. Till date nobody have been brought to book and the result is what you are enjoying today in the west - THE PROCEEDS OF SLAVE TRADE. You stole from us and yet pretend to fight against corrupt African Countries. 
You are double faced!!!


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

interesting. thanks for showing both sides of the city (eventually.)

some of the beach photos look like impoverished areas in the USA's "Black Belt" near the Gulf of Mexico (Mississippi, Louisiana, Alabama.) hopefully things will improve. 

it seemed like every bathroom attendant in London was from Nigeria. 



zerokarma said:


> So this is where a lot of my spam email comes from?


:lol:

-


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

I always wonder what people will say when Africa becomes developed..who will people pick on?? Antartica???


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

some more random Lagos pics









































































some aerial shots


----------



## Artemis (Jul 2, 2006)

^^^^
@You are to blame
The problem is your pics just cover the smallest part of Lagos. Most lagossians recognize their city from an other point of view than you wanne present it here to us.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks very much for posting the nice pictures of Lagos and showing its positive side  It is great to see modern (more like luxury) townships, commercial buildings, malls, cars and supporting infrastructure in these areas. The waterfront is nice 

I had read that the last 1-2 years have been good for Africa's economy (5-6% growth rate). It is great to visually see the change in pictures.

A huge amount of debt in billions of dollars was recently written off, most notably for Nigeria. Is it a big catalyst for the current growth rate?

Best wishes from India


----------



## kenyan24 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nigerias debt was not written off, it was paid off.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Amit said:


> Thanks very much for posting the nice pictures of Lagos and showing its positive side  It is great to see modern (more like luxury) townships, commercial buildings, malls, cars and supporting infrastructure in these areas. The waterfront is nice
> 
> I had read that the last 1-2 years have been good for Africa's economy (5-6% growth rate). It is great to visually see the change in pictures.
> 
> ...


African economies have been growing strongly for over 10 years now. from 1994 to 2004 the average growth was 5.4% as a recent report by the IMF has stated. Growth has been higher since 2005 and will be about 6.5% this year. Debt cancellation has very little to do with the growth. the main reason are increased trade with Asia, better governments and fewer conflicts.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Amit said:


> Thanks very much for posting the nice pictures of Lagos and showing its positive side  It is great to see modern (more like luxury) townships, commercial buildings, malls, cars and supporting infrastructure in these areas. The waterfront is nice
> 
> I had read that the last 1-2 years have been good for Africa's economy (5-6% growth rate). It is great to visually see the change in pictures.
> 
> ...


African economies have been growing strongly for over 10 years now. from 1994 to 2004 the average growth was 5.4% as a recent report by the IMF has stated. Growth has been higher since 2005 and will be about 6.5% this year. Debt cancellation has nothing to do witht he growth. the main reason are increased trade with Asia, better governments and fewer conflicts.

Nigerias non-oil economy has been growing at about 7%-12% for a number of years aswell. It will grow at 10% this year.

All of this good news you will never hear in the western media though.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

kenyan24 said:


> Nigerias debt was not written off, it was paid off.



Agreed it was paid off.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> it seemed like every bathroom attendant in London was from Nigeria


Really???

Well, then every English seems to be gay and every American eats hamburgers and cokes incessantly and all Southerns belive in the Kukux Clan as their God, just like it has been depicted in the movie whose name I have forgotten. Every South American deals with drugs, every German is a Nazi, and every Arab seems to be a terrorist!:lol::lol::bash::bash:

How simple our world can be categorized?! Easy food for hopelessly simple and narrow-minded people like you! 

To read some of the commenst given by people is just terrible...to many Hitler-like guys are still populating the globe!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> Beutiful pictures, the sad part is that some people will go out of the way to make sure that they present the negetive of Lagos with looking at its posetive. This is the same thing that CNN does with Inside Africa, they never show the good taking place. I'm sure some of the photos are even old.
> 
> They never talk about the success stories of Senegal, Mazambique, Angola and so forth. I guess they thought that Africa will never grow and yes Africa is growing with last year resulting in it record the economic growth of more than 5% and tourism is beggining to boom.
> 
> I say Go LAGOS, I wonder what will these critics say in 10 to 20 years time about Africa.


The problem is that too many people hate Africa and its people, if they had a chance they would all put us into the gas chambers like Hitler has done it with the Jews....without having the slightes feeling of remorse! Fortunately, these times are gone now. 

It will be the task of every African to deconstruct the horror images that have become solely associated with Africa!!! It will take generations because this negative images which have taken centuries to construct is glued to Africa like tons of old chewing gum beneath the sole of a shoe!

What has Europe been before World War II? And all the centuries before all the misery, wars , exploitation of labour, cholera and pest...people visit all the castles and medival cities and nice operas houses nowaday but completely forget in which time they were built and under what horrific living conditions for the masses!!


Asia´s has made its way to success in the 70´s and 80´s!! It has accomplished this what Europe has done in centuries.

Look how wonderfully the Gulf countries transformed within less than two decades!!

Many African countries are heading in the right direction nowadays even if the majority loves to clink to the old-fashioned and "easy" views on "Africa - an eternally hopeless continent filled with unspeakable horrors" like in the novel written by Joseph Conrad "Heart of Darkness"..

*People are unable to look at individual countries!*

Weird, if our world had been immutable, why don´t we all still live in caves like the our human acenstors, the Neandertalers???


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> *I always wonder what people will say when Africa becomes developed..who will people pick on?? Antartica???*


Oh yes, my father´s German friend once arrogantly told him 25 years back that it would be best if all the (poor) Indians died because there is no hope for India anyway....Look at India´s socio-economic transformation the past ten years from today´s perspective.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Oh yes, my father´s German friend once arrogantly told him 25 years back that it would be best if all the (poor) Indians died because there is no hope for India anyway....Look at India´s socio-economic transformation the past ten years from today´s perspective.


I would like to meet that gentleman 10-15 years from now when India's GDP equals and surpasses Germany.. if he is still alive to see that day.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Lagos looks very car dependent. Is there public transport like subway or S-Bahn? with all the oil money it should be possible.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ From what I know, no. Though there are huge plans to turn around Nigeria's railways with outside Asian help.


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

philadweller said:


> There are still poor places in this world that are safe. I think Lagos has a bad rep for its classic kidnappings of westerners. Nigeria is a friendly country for the most part.


I agree with you to some extent not on kidnapping foreigners. I think you mean Niger-Delta which is several distance away.


----------

